# Employer Name Changed after successful Assessment of ACS



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

As per the below screenshot, I successfully got assessment from ACS with last employer name (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions)









But last month, the employer name is changed from *XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions* to *XYZ Technologies*.

As per the above screenshot, in order to get maximum marks of employment, I want to submit EOI with the last employer as XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions because it is my current employer but its name has been changed.

So what should I do? What should I write while submitting EOI as per the below screenshot?









Should I write XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions (as per assessment document I received) or should I write the new name XYZ Technologies (in order to get maximum points by covering the period of last 4 months).

Moreover, I've also left Date to blank as I'm still working in the same company XYZ Technologies (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions).


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

do you have any official document, even a press release from a reputable news website with this change?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

mojmoj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per the below screenshot, I successfully got assessment from ACS with last employer name (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions)
> 
> ...


I believe getting any official news update via press release/email/notice within the company can work also it would be good if you can get a reference letter written on the new Letter head of the company stating your job duties AND stating that FORMERLY company was known as XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions 

In my opinion the above solution would work


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> do you have any official document, even a press release from a reputable news website with this change?


I can provide officially verifiable document upon request.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

enzee said:


> I believe getting any official news update via press release/email/notice within the company can work also it would be good if you can get a reference letter written on the new Letter head of the company stating your job duties AND stating that FORMERLY company was known as XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions
> 
> In my opinion the above solution would work


I can provide official document that can be verified from our HR and head office as well.

So based on this circumstance, should I write the new name on EOI form (XYZ Technologies) or the old name (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions). Furthermore, may I also leave Date to blank as I'm working with that company right now?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mojmoj said:


> I can provide officially verifiable document upon request.


then apply EOI with the old name to match ACS, by the time visa application is due you will need a fresh letter, it will be in the new name, throw in a document explaining the name change, and that's it


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> then apply EOI with the old name to match ACS, by the time visa application is due you will need a fresh letter, it will be in the new name, throw in a document explaining the name change, and that's it


dear, I've a concern here. As per the actual circumstances, the company name has already been changed. So I think that I should write the new name XYZ Technologies instead of XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions.

Furthermore, someone also suggested me write just *XYZ *only instead of XYZ Technologies or Telecom Integrated Solutions.

dear, what is your expert opinion?


----------

